# HWINFO, effective clock versus actual clock, can someone explain?



## Space Lynx (Nov 18, 2019)

see screenshot.  My oc is 4.1 all core no downclocking, that is what it shows in game as well through rivatuner overlay... however, HWINFO shows effective clock never reaching 4.1 on any of the cpu's... what is this effective clock and am I doing something wrong?







@R-T-B halp plez, ribbit


----------



## Zach_01 (Nov 18, 2019)

By the author of HWiNFO...






						Effective clock vs instant (discrete) clock
					

It has become a common practice for several years to report instant (discrete) clock values for CPUs. This method is based on knowledge of the actual bus clock (BCLK) and sampling of core ratios at specific time points. The resulting clock is then a simple result of ratio * BCLK. Such approach...




					www.hwinfo.com


----------

